# 4 Wochen in Franken - welches Rad mitnehmen?



## Rischar (24. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich bräuchte eine Empfehlung von Euch. Ab Samstag bin ich für 4 Wochen in Pretzfeld, bei Erlangen und Bamberg. Weil ich dort Niemanden kenne und der Ort sehr klein ist, werde ich viel Radfahren  Jetzt wäre die Frage, welche Räder ich mitnehme. 2 Stück sollen mit. Auf jeden Fall ist mein CC-Rad dabei um Strecke zu machen und mobil zu sein, weil ich kein Auto habe. Dann stehen zur Auswahl mein Trek Remedy (auf bergab getrimmt, ca 14,5 kg, nur ein Kettenblatt) und mein Propain Rage 3 von 2012 (keine Ahnung, wie schwer es ist. knapp 17kg?). Bis nach Osternohe sind's 34 km, bergauf 200 Höhenmeter. Das würde mit beiden Rädern in Ordnung gehen. Entscheiden wäre also, wie es dort vor Ort aussieht. Viele Naturtrails? Gibt's kleinere Downhillstrecken? Nur Forstwege?
Eher viele Trails in der Gegend --> Remedy 
Weniger Trails, also "nur" Osternohe --> Rage

So gefühlt, tendiere ich zum Remedy  Was meint ihr? Ist Jemand von Euch vor Ort?

Hier der Ort:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=pretz...hnear=Pretzfeld,+Oberfranken,+Bayern&t=m&z=10


----------



## Yankee Doodle (24. August 2012)

Mit Pretzfeld hast du auf jeden Fall einen top Ausgangspunkt. Viele Trails in alle Richtungen. Da würde ich schon sehr zum Remedy empfehlen, das macht auf den Wegen entlang des Wiesenttals und in Richtung Pottenstein sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (24. August 2012)

dort gibt es eigentlich alles.
bis pottenstein gibt es einen radweg entlang der b470
dann natürlich endlos viele strecken im wald von einfach bis schwer
ich würde mit dem remedy hinfahren.


----------



## Rischar (24. August 2012)

Okay, eure zwei Empfehlungen reichen mir  Das Remedy hat gewonnen! Das fühlt sich zur Zeit eh vernachlässigt 
Und Osternohe habe ich als nicht sooo Federwegs-fordernd in Erinnerung...


Könnte ihr mir zu den Strecken mehr sagen? Wo kann ich mich informieren?


----------



## tombrider (24. August 2012)

Ich war um Erlangen auch schonmal zwei Wochen biken. Da gibt es ordentlich steile Trails. Stelle ich mir mit nur einem Kettenblatt nicht so lustig vor...


----------



## Rischar (26. August 2012)

Ich habe extra ein tourenfreundliches Kettenblatt gewählt - damit komme ich überall hoch 
Bin jetzt seit 3 Stunden in Pretzfeld. Die Gegend ist echt schön hier! Geil. Und Höhenmeter gibt's auch reichlich  Bin aktuell noch verletzt, sollte aber bald gesund sein...
Wie kann ich die besten Trails finden?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (26. August 2012)

Am besten du fragst einfach mal im Leutenbach Thread an und schließt dich dort an.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9818560#post9818560


----------



## gandi85 (27. August 2012)

Kauf dir aber vorher ein "frängisch" wörterbuch, aber ausfahrten mit denen sind echt die Sensation, sowohl von den trails als auch vom Entertainment...
Kannst mir auch mal schreiben wennst wieder fit bist, komm aus wiesenthau und geh öfter in richtung pretzfeld fahren.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. September 2012)

Ich empfehle die "Frängisch" app fürs iiPhone/iPad.........
hier:
http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/nz-frankisch/id396900109?mt=8


----------



## Rischar (6. September 2012)

Bin leider immer noch nicht fit und Bergfahrrad-fähig. Echt nervig! Hier sind so schöne Hügel und ich kann nicht fahren  Ich würde mich dann mal melden


----------



## LeFritzz (10. September 2012)

Any formal news ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (11. September 2012)

Leider nix! Waren am Samstag in Osternohe. Eigentlich Gift für's Knie. Aber es war halt schon verabredet. Und komischerweise geht es wenn ich "nur" runter fahre und nicht trete... aber längere Strecken kann ich noch nicht fahren. Außerdem wird das Knie bei meiner Arbeit auch nicht groß geschont  Morgen suche ich mal wieder n Arzt auf.


----------

